# Remote Desktop Client



## last-revo (22. November 2004)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich habe nur ein kleines Problem mit einer bestimmt simplen Lösung aber ich komme einfach nicht drauf..... 

.... also zum Problem ich habe ca 30 Server zu administrieren und wollte mir für alle diese Server eine Remote Desktop Verbindung anlegen und speichern..... gesagt getan aber jetzt ist mein Problem, dass zwar eine RD Verbindung zu dem Server aufbaut wird aber in einer eigenen Sitzung ich will aber auf die Console zugreifen. Wie kann ich es realisieren, dass eine gespeicherte RD-Verbindung auto. auf die Console geht?

Viele Dank

Last-Revo


----------



## Erpel (22. November 2004)

Wie wärs wenn du erstmal sagt welches Betriebsystem auf den Servern läuft?


----------



## last-revo (23. November 2004)

okay, da es nur ein Serverbetriebssystem gibt, was remote desktop mit Zugriff auf die Console gibt ging ich jetzt davon aus, dass Ihr wisst, dass 2003 Server meine.


----------



## Erpel (23. November 2004)

Ähm, schonmal was von Linux gehört?
Zu deinem eigentlichen Problem fällt mir nurnoch ein zu fragen, ob nicht Telnet/ssh das richtige für dich wäre, ansonsten versteh ich deine Frage nicht ganz.
Grüße Philipp


----------



## last-revo (25. November 2004)

Und jetzt haut es mir etwas die Fragezeichen raus


was hat Remote Desktop mit Linux zu tun Und in wie weit sollte mir da SSH helfen? Bitte erkläre es mir. 

Ich stelle die Frage einfach nochmal: 

Ausgangsstellung: Ich administriere 30 Server (alle Windows 2003 Std. Server Eng.) 
jetzt kann ich die Option Remote Desktop einschalten und ich kann mich auf diese Server verbinden (bekomme eine eigene Sitzung). 
Es gibt aber eine Option, wenn ich den Remote Desktop Client aufrufe (%SystemRoot%\System32\mstsc.exe /console), dass ich direkt auf den lokalen desktop aufschlage. Das funktioniert ja echt gut aber ich will mir diese Sitzungen abspeichern, dass ich keinen Usernamen und Passwort mehr eingeben brauch. Wenn ich dieses mache und die Verknüpfung auf einen Server aufrufe bekomme ich eine neue Sitzung und nicht Zugriff auf die lokale Console.
Wie kann ich Server speichern und erreichen, dass ich direkt auf die lokale Console gelange. Jetzt klar verstanden?


----------



## Moosehead (25. November 2004)

Hallo last-revo, 

zum einen läuft RemoteDesktop auch auf anderen BS, sei es z.B. Win2000 Server
Nämlich überall dort, wo ein Terminal-Server läuft.... 

Zum anderen, warum sollte Dir hier in diesem Forum geholfen werden, wenn Du die Leute  verärgerst.

N´Abend, 
Moose


----------



## last-revo (26. November 2004)

naja ich will niemanden verärgern aber ich hatte mir schon eine Antwort auf mein Problem erhofft, was ich bis jetzt immer noch nicht habe. Mir ist auch klar, dass der Remote Desktop auf einem Windows 2000 Server läuft aber man bekommt eine eigene Sitzung. Das ist ja das Problem ich will auf die lokale Console zugreifen.


----------



## Moosehead (26. November 2004)

Hi last-revo, 

ich hab jetzt hier vor mir eine RemoteDesktop-Verbindung zu einem Win2000 Server.
Es wird eine eigene Sitzung aufgebaut. Melde mich an und kann dann tun und lassen was ich will. 
Unter anderem eine Konsole öffnen ....

Aber das ist, glaub ich, nicht Dein Problem, oder?
Ich hab z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht, dass wenn sich ein Fenster meiner Firewall öffnet, ich dieses über RD nicht sehen und somit auch NICHT beeinflussen kann.

Also wäre es ja schön, über RD ein Bild der aktuellen Sitzung zu bekommen. So wie halt u.a. PC Anywhere arbeitet.

Wenn dies Dein Problem ist, werd ich versuchen was heraus zu bekommen!

Bis dahin, 
Moose


----------

